# Before You Post In Warm Water Read Here Please!



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I just wanted to say this again, I usually move all the posts in the wrong sections and leave it at that. This time I left the "Redirect" part in to catch attention. PLEASE take the time to make your posts in the Proper Sections so it is easier on all our Moderators...Below is a list explaining the 3 Sections....THANKS!>>>>> Northern_Outdoorsman

Warm Water Species Main Page: This is for Tackle Questions, How to's and anything that doesn't Mention a Specific Lake or River.... 

Lake St.Clair, St. Clair River and Detroit River: This is for Reports and issues applying to the above 3 bodies of water... 

Warm Water Other Lakes and Rivers: This is for all other Bodies of Water and Rivers other than the 3 above.... 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## Water Wolves (Jan 20, 2002)

Why don't you end the confusion and just label the main page as _Warm Water Tackle Questions And How To's?_ Maybe I'm a dumbass, but I gotta check the content of both before I post.

WW


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Steve is the one who labels the names of the Forums...that is a good sugesstion and I am sure he will see it....and sorry I didn't mean to make anyone stand out by posting this, just wanted to inform new members and members who might not post in Warm Water alot...


----------



## fishing addict (Mar 15, 2003)

SORRY; about my post Eaton County Parks,I'm new to this site, and didn't realize what page, I, was on. Won't happen again.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Not a problem...WELCOME to the Site!


----------



## Driftwood (May 1, 2003)

Just had to post a reply in the wrong section. We went 3 for 5 last night Don. Biggest one 40", the other two were small. I still rather salmon fish, but this is a lot shorter drive.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

LOL I think I like this guy........


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Too Funny Brian! Glad you caught some of them Mooskies!


----------



## Rex (Apr 2, 2004)

As a new user of this great outdoor forum, I would suggest that more detailed discriptions be developed as they relate to each thread. I think that this would assist many of the infrequent users (like me) and go a long way to help eliminate mis-posted messages. Just a suggestion & keep up the good work. Best wishes, ole Rex


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

i dont think i go along with more changes i am trying to get used to the new ones i still liked the old ones :rant:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

UH- These changes were made back in 2002, not since Feb of this year.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

soory to argue esox but i liked it when you post amoutn location avatar and name were all on the lef hand side not at the top of your post that is how i liked it.


----------



## CritterGitter (Jun 30, 2004)

I'm confused? Where would a post about Lake Erie walleye fishing be?

CG


----------



## CritterGitter (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok. I figured it out.


----------



## TG2002 (Apr 25, 2004)

at one time I had a website where I could bring up a county , a list of all lakes in that county would come up, just like the DNR's. but this one would go into detail about the forage fish, the types of fish that are there. great detail about bottom, contour depth, boat launches. it was a book report on the lake. I LOST IT. please help . thanks terry


----------

